# I’m back!



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And less one gall bladder. Hooray! I had a 3 day hospital stay w it bc my symptoms were intractable. Yay fun. So I’m a tad sore but otherwise quite pleased to be feeling human again. Or maybe I feel like a chicken. I’m not sure. But I’m happier.  

















































Me and Miss Moo when I first got home on Thurs eve, and then just some of the rest of the mess. Tiny. Of course.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hurray! I've been thinking about you. You must have been in rough shape to be stuck in the hospital for so long. I went home the same day. 

I can see Tiny was celebrating your homecoming too.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> And less one gall bladder. Hooray! I had a 3 day hospital stay w it bc my symptoms were intractable. Yay fun. So I’m a tad sore but otherwise quite pleased to be feeling human again. Or maybe I feel like a chicken. I’m not sure. But I’m happier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet it's good to be home, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks guys! I’m just so darn grateful to be on the mend now. That was pretty rough, yes. The intractable part was literally that, it took them throwing everything they could safely give me other than sedating me to stop the sickness. Ugh. The rest of this is pie comparatively speaking. And not first abdominal surg, and far less complicated than a c-sec, or rather less invasive. At any rate- I’m ba-aaack!!! Or am I..... baaawwk??? Hehehehe


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh and I ordered a small incubator for myself as my moms day gift, and then I needed a few eggs to go in them on my bday later this week.  I know shipped eggs have mixed results- that is FINE for this first run. Will see. Then will see about our girl eggs too. 
Oh. And another of these in the run today; I’m going to separate her and confirm 1000% it is who we believe as we haven’t directly been able to link it yet.... but then confirm and schedule a spay w a chicken vet- I KNOW there’s a good one in.... I think it was Asheville. Anyway I can easily refind that one, point is, not around the corner but doable and done well. She’s too young and well loved to take any chances on a spay. How invasive is this actually for a chicken and what are any side effects if any? She won’t go broody anymore would she? Oh and the pic sorry- another totally shell-less egg. I can’t believe the hens don’t peck it but they’ve left them totally alone & both the times I’ve found them they’ve been there a while.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so grateful they only took your gallbladder and not your sense of humor. That would have been criminal.

I've never had to have one spayed. The info came from a couple of others over the years that had it done. The birds recovered and went on to live an eggless non broody life. 

And here we go, an incubator in your house. I wonder when we're going to see you're getting a bigger one. Everyone will have fun with this new adventure.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I'm glad you're back; happy and healthy. Neat pictures and I envy you the porcelain roo. My porcelain hen is brooding. Her rooster is a Mille Fluer d'Uccle so it will be interesting to see what comes of the pairing. Hens that don't lay don't brood either. I've had bantams over 10 that would lay a single egg and then go broody. My kitchen serama hen laid two shellless eggs and 7 noneggs (absorbed?) and is now brooding 4 guinea eggs. But there has to be laying first to go broody.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok that’s basically as I understood the mechanics and hormones of the process, it makes total sense. That is, of course, fine. 

If we get any of this batch of eggs, from a reputable seller (according to many reviews so  hopefully) we are getting assorted colors of Ameraucana eggs, and due to a slight delay I got to request a couple of specific colors be included anyway.  I’m stoked- we need regular sized hens to put these snotty Wyandotte’s in their place too! The gatekeeper, poor Miss Oink, has been picked on off and on (that did improve minus the rooster once they settled in, btw) by hens and rooster alike, so she is a bit rougher than strictly necc and they’re clearly like 3 of any of the largest size bantam I have so that’s not necc- they’re already the chickenest chickens I’ve ever seen!  

Ok rambling post aside, I’m excited and I hope we can get at least a few hens out of the deal. But. It is me here, y’all. You KNOW what’s gonna happen.....


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Last one for now and everyone have a wonderful Mother’s Day! As I said earlier today, somewhere else; whether by choice or circumstance, from moms to be and in waiting, to our mothers remembered, I hope everyone has their best kind of day today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Last one for now and everyone have a wonderful Mother’s Day! As I said earlier today, somewhere else; whether by choice or circumstance, from moms to be and in waiting, to our mothers remembered, I hope everyone has their best kind of day today.


Another beautiful pic fell out of your camera.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Ok that’s basically as I understood the mechanics and hormones of the process, it makes total sense. That is, of course, fine.
> 
> If we get any of this batch of eggs, from a reputable seller (according to many reviews so  hopefully) we are getting assorted colors of Ameraucana eggs, and due to a slight delay I got to request a couple of specific colors be included anyway.  I’m stoked- we need regular sized hens to put these snotty Wyandotte’s in their place too! The gatekeeper, poor Miss Oink, has been picked on off and on (that did improve minus the rooster once they settled in, btw) by hens and rooster alike, so she is a bit rougher than strictly necc and they’re clearly like 3 of any of the largest size bantam I have so that’s not necc- they’re already the chickenest chickens I’ve ever seen!
> 
> Ok rambling post aside, I’m excited and I hope we can get at least a few hens out of the deal. But. It is me here, y’all. You KNOW what’s gonna happen.....


You'll get something to hatch without question. Your success with the hermits are proof.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Many shipped eggs do hatch! I would recommend that you research assisted hatchings. It's a problem with shipped eggs and you might save yourself some chicks by knowing what to look for and how to assist hatching. I did an assisted hatch just today and I have a beautiful call duckling to show for it. Actually, I think anyone that raises birds should know how to do an assist.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Last one for now and everyone have a wonderful Mother’s Day! As I said earlier today, somewhere else; whether by choice or circumstance, from moms to be and in waiting, to our mothers remembered, I hope everyone has their best kind of day today.


Spectacular pic! Happy Mother's Day!!!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks guys! 

Dan- oh I’m sure I’ll run into questions! I’ve been trying to research some, and that is definitely an area I’m not comfortable with- yet. I will def be sure to know as much as possible by the end! I want a good hatch rate too for sure; we are going to TRY to treat these as more of a livestock type of hatch... but you know I’ll end up with 5 roosters following me around anyway...  jk I sure hope not. We hope for a good outcome anyway! I asked for splash and blue wheaten to be included if at all possible, and since there was the delay we shall see- I went with a mix of the colors for fun rather than all of one. 
I’m excited. So is Tristan OF COURSE. 

Is there anything to watch for when they arrive other than the usual cracks etc? Just to be sure, here... 

Robin- aww thanks- I hope so! We plan to sell these guys off (with a few pullet exceptions) pretty quickly. Hopefully my ratio won’t be terribly off m-f. No matter, it’s fun and it’s my Mother’s Day gift to me so I’m doing it.  I found it appropriate....
A successful day on the L^€ y Farm!I am editing the rest of my post back in. 
Some random fun ones from today, nothing special other than Chippy.  And Chippy. And crab. And a beautiful end to the day as well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whelp, you started my morning off right with those pics. Yep, good way to start the day with my coffee sitting next to me. 

I'll admit, it's nerve wracking the first few times you run the bator. Luckily peeps know what to do and bail us out.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m definitely Nervi-cited about it all! I’m clearing out a quiet space for it today so it’ll be ready to go- eggs shipped out today. Yay!


----------

